# 42"CUBCADET+42"YARDMAN DECKS,look alike,..



## robert sessler (Nov 9, 2020)

are a 42'" cubcadet,yardman interchangable,,,look alike???


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

robert sessler said:


> are a 42'" cubcadet,yardman interchangable,,,look alike???


Maybe. Both are MTD brands.


----------



## robert sessler (Nov 9, 2020)

i have a new 42" cubcadet deck shell,at a garage sale....the yardman 42" has the mount rails on the top ,the cc doesnot,,wonder if i could switch them..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

robert sessler said:


> i have a new 42" cubcadet deck shell,at a garage sale....the yardman 42" has the mount rails on the top ,the cc doesnot,,wonder if i could switch them..


When in doubt, look at how EZ it would be to fabricate it to work.  

My old DYT4000 Craftsman was made by Husqvarna. Many of those decks would fit with very little tweaks if any. 

Manufactures really like to keep things simple with very little in variation to keep costs down.


----------



## robert sessler (Nov 9, 2020)

*looks easy enough,tku 4 reply*


----------



## robert sessler (Nov 9, 2020)

i have a old walkbehind tractor,2 wheel,with cultivators,,,has CLINTON 2.5 hp motor with gear reduction,runs vgood....what,s worth?


----------

